# not sure if this paw Bump is serious...



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

About 3 days ago in the morning I noticed I bump on my 1yr olds front left paw, at first it was just a bump: I assumed maybe it was just a bug bite. After work I noticed Adele must have been licking it or nibbling on it cause it appeared slighly worked up with some traces of blood. Anyway for the past two days it has been about the size slightly smaller than a dime and redish pink in color; basically soft fleshy bump with some paw hair missing. It appears possibly deflated today, I've seen her lick it once in a while but not constantly.


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a pic...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm trying to get this moved out of the Rescue (urgent) site into a medical part of the board so you may get more help.

Generally it looks like a bite to me. I'd maybe get some neosporin on it and see if you can wrap it up to keep the licking down for a bit.

That said  I'm not a vet and if it's not getting better and you are still worried, I'd get to the vet on Monday to have them look at it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's not resolving rapidly, I would have it looked at. Things like that could be nothing, or they could be something serious that needs attention, no way to tell by just a visual.


----------



## Adele (Sep 25, 2012)

Well here's the scoop after a week + polysporin:
I swelling has gone down 50% plus it looks better every morning, by tiny bit. My wife told me yesterday I should take her in; called and a look would cost me $70+ possible meds $20. So since its getting better very slowly I might just let it do its thing. Maybe I'm just impatient.


----------

